# New member



## Fireblade (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just registered here, although I've been visiting the site for a while now, following different discussions with great interest. 

I'm a music lover, and one of my two essential music passions is the classical genre. I'm interested in learning more about this extensive and wonderful field from the collective knowledge and particular experiences evident in this site. I'm also some sort of budget audiophile, but put most of my attention to the performances, considering good sound as a welcome added attribute.

I just thought I would introduce myself here, and I'll be looking forward to some enlightening interactions with other forum members.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :tiphat:


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Fireblade said:


> [...]
> I just thought I would introduce myself here, and I'll be looking forward to some enlightening interactions with other forum members.


Welcome.

'Enlightening interactions' are our specialty. There is even some interaction between whippersnappers and geezers, and though the former have the upper hand, the geezers are not packed in the chimney corner. We just have to keep a low profile, and agree a lot.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Fireblade said:


> Hi everyone! I just registered here, although I've been visiting the site for a while now, following different discussions with great interest.
> 
> I'm a music lover, and one of my two essential music passions is the classical genre. I'm interested in learning more about this extensive and wonderful field from the collective knowledge and particular experiences evident in this site. I'm also some sort of budget audiophile, but put most of my attention to the performances, considering good sound as a welcome added attribute.
> 
> I just thought I would introduce myself here, and I'll be looking forward to some enlightening interactions with other forum members.


Welcome, now the most important question!
Do you like Beethoven?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

New members are gladly welcomed ... if it was another website, I would say why the hell did you start a pointless thread!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Fireblade said:


> I'm a music lover, and one of my two essential music passions is the classical genre.


Well of course. There are but two musical genres. Classical, and its deviant ******* offspring.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome, Fireblade.

Hope you find your stay here hospitable. 

:cheers:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome ! This is one of the most friendly and welcoming classical music forums on the internet .


----------



## Fireblade (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the kind reception words. Regarding my 'pointless thread', I've always said hello and introduced myself to members of a group I visit, both physically and cybernetically. It's a shame we all not share the same courtesy. 

Let's make this thread useful, then: Yes, I love Beethoven, but not exclusively. Right now, I'm starting to really appreciate Bruckner's symphonies. Bach, Mozart, Haydn, Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Chopin and Rachmaninoff, are more familiar to me, generally speaking.

I prefer concertos and symphonies, but have also developed a taste for austro-german chamber music, as well as the best piano sonatas from all periods. I really like Beethoven's cello sonatas and my favorite cellists are Pierre Fournier and M. Rostropovich.

I would love to hear from Bruckner's fans and get the insights of listening to this misterious, powerful and sometimes hesitant genious's masterpieces. Thanks!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Fireblade said:


> I would love to hear from Bruckner's fans and get the insights of listening to this misterious, powerful and sometimes hesitant genious's masterpieces. Thanks!


There are a few threads going on over in the Orchestral Music subforum that you might be interested in:
http://www.talkclassical.com/21815-ive-begun-journey-through.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/24595-getting-into-bruckner.html


----------



## Fireblade (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, Mahlerian. BTW, I love Mahler's Symphony 2, but he is not one of my favorite composers, so far.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Fireblade said:


> I would love to hear from Bruckner's fans and get the insights of listening to this mysterious, powerful--and sometimes hesitant--genius's masterpieces. Thanks!


Welcome, Fireblade! You will find members extremely knowledgeable about virtually all aspects of classical music.


----------



## evagreen (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi 
Warm welcome here ,hope u enjoy ur stay .I am also new here.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome! Don't forget to update us on your adventures with Bruckner.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Fireblade said:


> Let's make this thread useful, then: Yes, I love Beethoven, but not exclusively. Right now, I'm starting to really appreciate Bruckner's symphonie . . .
> I would love to hear from Bruckner's fans and get the insights of listening to this misterious, powerful and sometimes hesitant genious's masterpieces. Thanks!


Welcome! I'm a Bruckner fan. You can learn a lot about his music from searching for past posts. He has a nice following around these parts. (If you haven't discovered this yet, it's easier to search for TalkClassical topics through Google than through this forum.)


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

What a pointless thread.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hello said:


> What a pointless thread.


Allow me to correct that failing. ^> < . What is this 'point' fixation?


----------



## Fireblade (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi! Thanks for the tips. Last night I listened to Eugen Jochum conducting Bruckner's 8th. Tremendous performance and sound quality. The adagio is simply magnificent! Also heard 9th and liked it very much, just not as much as the 8th. 

So far I've heard the 4th and 7th also, and the 1st Mov. on that 4th is especially beautiful too. I need to listen to the rest of his symphonies though, as I discovered Bruckner relatively recently. I've been following those Bruckner threads here and have enjoyed the discussions. Thanks!


----------



## Fireblade (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been wondering what makes Bruckner's and Mahler's symphonies seem more dispersed, as if their structure belonged to a dimensional realm much more extended than the pieces from the Classical period (Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, for example). In other words, I never feel I'm loosing reference in those earlier works (and on many romantic period ones either), whereas with most of what I've heard from Bruckner and Mahler, I tend to get momentarily disoriented as to the themes and overall structure ... As if it is much more difficult for me to put my arms around those pieces, sort of speak.

This observation does not compete with the ability to really appreciate the beauty and power, the majesty of those works, only, although highly seductive, these seem less intuitive to me. It could be that I have not heard them as often as those other ones, but suspect there is something else stemming from their conception that is significantly different.

I have no formal music training, so bear with me here. Thanks for any feedback.


----------

